# Is the Cycle Country down pressure system worth it?



## hoss8640 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am seriously thinking about the down pressure kit for my plow and was wondering if anyone had any feedback on it? Worth it or not?


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

bump......


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

depends upon your plowing application?

for the $$ it's probaly worth it to give it a try.

REB has the CC down pressure system you can due a search for his posts and he talks about it in one of them


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I was looking at the Mibar kit to have for down pressure but found out that it will not work with a Power Pivot on the Warn plow. This just might be what I need. Last snow we had a lot of the snow got packed from cars pulling in and out of the driveway. I think the DF kit will work to scrape the packed stuff off. If anything it has to be better then no down force.


----------



## hoss8640 (Jan 11, 2010)

That is kinda what I am thinking as well. I went over and did my inlaws driveway along with their neighbors and the end were so packed with snow from the plow trucks that all I did was just scrape the top layer. I figured with some down force it might do more than get the top layer. But not all of CC products work that great


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

For my use I feel it is well worth the money. I have one on my Kawasaki P360 with a 60" blade. I also have a system I made on my Traxter with a 60" blade. The CC system is much simpler and less expensive than the one I made.

One thing it provides which is more important to me than cutting pressure is blade control. With the winch I can hold the blade at a set height without it floating up. In other words, when breaking through deep snow or pushing wet heavy snow the snow rolling up across the blade doesn't try to lift the blade which is important to me.

Typically I want a layer of snow left on my gravel driveway so early in the season I just hold the blade up when plowing. As I get a base of snow pack then I will let the blade all the way down so it scrapes the surface which helps reduce the amount of snow pack that continues to build up.

CC indicates the system provides 150 lbs. of down pressure but in reality on my ATV it provides somewhere around 40 lbs. The air spring they use may provide the 150 lbs. but when mounted it is pushing forward as well as down so you won't get the full force pushing down. This isn't a problem though. On my Traxter my system will provide a true 90 lbs. of down pressure and that is too much, the ATV won't handle that much. My system is adjustable so usually I set it at 40 to 50 lbs.

One problem you will find with any down pressure system that uses a winch to operate is the winch line will fail early and often. This is simple to solve though. So guys attach straps to their winch drum but I just use synthetic rope attached in a way so I end up with 4 lines coming off the drum. Once I figured out how to do that I have never broken a line.


----------



## hoss8640 (Jan 11, 2010)

Reb thank you for the info. I want to be able to scrape a driveway and it sounds to me like I am going to get really close to that. My inlaws dont care about their driveway until my mother inlaw can not get her car out then all of a sudden I get a call and need to come clean up but before that nothing will get taken care of and there is a couple of inches of packed snow that I can not do a whole lot with.


----------



## fsstnotch (Jan 10, 2010)

How is the steering ability after the DF kit? I was worried that pushing the front of the bike up with 150lbs of pressure would make steering near impossible.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

As I stated above, you don't get 150 lbs. of down force. Usually if you are having problems steering it is only after you get some snow built up in front of the blade. Once that happens just bump up the blade a bit so it adds weight to your front tires. That is part of the control I was talking about. You can bump up the blade without it continuing to float up.

I do that quite a bit pushing through deep snow. Once I feel the tires start slipping I just bump up the blade for traction. There are times I may bump up the blade 2 or 3 inches to break a hole though, then go back again to clean up the rest.


----------

